# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  کسی هست آزمون های گاج ثبت نام کرده باشه؟

## tabrizcity

*سلام
کسی از دوستان هست که آزمون های گاج ثبت نام کرده باشه؟؟
اگه کسی هست میشه من هزینه ی اسکن دفترچه ها + یه هزینه ای هم بابت زحمت اسکن بهش بدم تا دفترچه ها رو اسکن کنه برام بفرسته؟
*

----------


## tabrizcity

up

----------


## Aydiny

فک کنم همین انجمن میزاره دفترچه هاشو

----------


## tabrizcity

> فک کنم همین انجمن میزاره دفترچه هاشو


نه داش نمیزاره سال های پیش فقط سه الی چهار تا آزمون اول رو گذاشته بود امسال با هزینه هم بفروشه خیلی عالی میشه

----------


## Aydiny

> نه داش نمیزاره سال های پیش فقط سه الی چهار تا آزمون اول رو گذاشته بود امسال با هزینه هم بفروشه خیلی عالی میشه


تو سایتای دیگه چی نمیزارن ؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> تو سایتای دیگه چی نمیزارن ؟


والله تقریبا میشه گفت همه ی سایت های کنکوری رو بررسی کردم همشون از هم دیگه کپی کردن فقط 4 آزمون اول هست

----------


## Aydiny

> والله تقریبا میشه گفت همه ی سایت های کنکوری رو بررسی کردم همشون از هم دیگه کپی کردن فقط 4 آزمون اول هست


ولی زیادم لازم نیست گاج من خودم سه سال اونجا بودم بخاطر مدرسمون که نمایندگیش بود سوالای زیست و شیمی بیخودی خیلی سخت بودن فقط عمومیاش باحال تر بود که اونم کتابای کنکور مثل اونن

----------

